# Dura Ace 9000 Crankset 10 speed compatible?



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm planning on piecing out the new DA 9000 and will start on the crankset. With the DA 9000 being 11 speed, I wonder if the crankset will have problems with 10 speed front and rear derailleurs?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it is known that the width of the teeth themselves is the same as 10 spd but I don't know what the spacing is on the front. The pinning/ramping will be optimized for the DA9000 chain and not the asymmetric chain of 7900 so shifting won't be as good as a full group, but it should be pretty solid.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Anymore word on this? I was planning on going with a 9000 crank and chain with 7900 durailleurs..


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I did some searching last week about the DA9000 crank and got the impression it will work fine with 10speed. I went ahead an ordered one from ProBikeKit to replace the 6750 that came with my Ultegra Di2 groupo. Should have it next week.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Replaced a 6750 with the FC-9000 and it seems to work fine with the ultegra di2 FD.
The teeth have a different side shape but appear to be the same size and spacing. I have only road the bike for a couple miles but didn't notice any additional noise or change in shifts. What the teeth shape means for chain wear will take a while to find out.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

jmess thanks for the update - did you go with the 10 or 11 speed chain?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a 6700 10speed chain.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmess thanks for the info! one more question for ya I'm going to do the excact same conversion & wanted to know if you had to change out the B.B.?



jmess said:


> Replaced a 6750 with the FC-9000 and it seems to work fine with the ultegra di2 FD.
> The teeth have a different side shape but appear to be the same size and spacing. I have only road the bike for a couple miles but didn't notice any additional noise or change in shifts. What the teeth shape means for chain wear will take a while to find out.


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Update: I bought a Quarq Elsa 10R instead of the DA 9000 crankset. I figured might as well up my training.

The plus side with this crankset besides training benefits is that you can change the gears and I found a company that manufactures chain rings that is compatible with the DA 9000.

I don't even have to recalibrate.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My bike came with the bb30 adapter for shimano cranks. So it was an easy swap. I think I read some place that the 9000 BB works for older shimano cranks and is slightly lighter.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmess I did the same conversion & I'm having to double click 50% of the time for small to lg. front gear changes. Hows it working for you?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I did 40 miles last Thursday and didn't notice anything different or have any up or down shift issues. The ride had hills and rollers so I was doing a lot of front and rear gear changes.

It may be your FD needs some adjustment. There are some Di2 FD adjustment how tos on YouTube. It could be the upper limit needs to adjusted? 

It has been wet around here so I rode my crossbike this weekend.



grpweld said:


> Jmess I did the same conversion & I'm having to double click 50% of the time for small to lg. front gear changes. Hows it working for you?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have over 200 miles on my DA 9000 crank with 10 speed setup. I pulled off the crank to clean it up and check for any signs of any abnormal wear. So far things look good with both the crank teeth wear and the chain. Here are some pictures comparing original 6750 (about 50 miles) to the 9000.


----------



## jallen1227 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Jmess,

Any progress or issues using the 9000 crank ? Hope you have extensive road testing at this point to see what lifetime and chain performance is.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Road it all season and it worked fine. For this year I upgraded my 6770 to 6870 so I am 11-speed now.


----------

